# My Life as a Turkey



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the best documentary i've seen in some time...

Video: My Life as a Turkey | Watch Nature Online | PBS Video

a must watch!:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it may well teach folks a thing or two about life...:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bump!


does the video work there?


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

It wont let me watch it, it says 'the requested video is not available. We apologize for the inconvenience'.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

dwm123456 said:


> It wont let me watch it, it says 'the requested video is not available. We apologize for the inconvenience'.


BBC Two - Natural World, 2011-2012, My Life as a Turkey: Natural World Special


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

happy thanks giving habu


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Habu

Animals are much smarter than people think.


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

One of my favorite documentaries!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i like how the guy thinks...

i wish that i had his disposition... he impressed me with his style and laid back demeanor...


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

HABU said:


> the best documentary i've seen in some time...
> 
> Video: My Life as a Turkey | Watch Nature Online | PBS Video
> 
> ...


 I remeber seeing that on T.V.A great program :2thumb:


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

HABU said:


> it may well teach folks a thing or two about life...:notworthy::notworthy:


It may do, but will not stop folks eating them at christmas


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

They'll let us watch the adverts though.Evil B:censor:s :devil:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

Benjamin Zephaniah Talking Turkeys - YouTube


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I watched when it was on TV a few years ago! I sobbed like a baby and have been trying to find ever since to watch again - is that the full documentary?
Thanks for that!


----------

